# dbstalk not loading



## bobnielsen

I am running into a persistent issue with dbstalk pages not loading. Whenever this happens, firefox displays "waiting for tag.contextweb.com". If I keep trying, the pages will eventually load but it is frustrating and getting worse with time.


----------



## atti

I was having the same problem. Installing Adblock Plus for Firefox seems to have fixed the issue for me.


----------



## bobnielsen

atti said:


> I was having the same problem. Installing Adblock Plus for Firefox seems to have fixed the issue for me.


Thanks, worth a try. I realize that ads help support the website, but when they affect the functionality in this way they are counterproductive.

Installing the addon seems to have helped.


----------



## Chris Blount

We are aware of the issue and working it now.

Thanks.


----------



## Santi360HD

shocking...I mentioned tag.contextweb.com is the hoser a few weeks ago in the HD anticipation forum thats slowing the site down...was semi blown off...glad to see its being finally being addressed..


----------



## maartena

Another workaround for Windows/Internet Explorer users: (Or any browser without a decent adblock plug in)

Open notepad.
Browse to C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc
Open the file called "hosts".

This file should look like this:



Code:


# Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
#      102.54.94.97     rhino.acme.com          # source server
#       38.25.63.10     x.acme.com              # x client host

# localhost name resolution is handled within DNS itself.
#	127.0.0.1       localhost
#	::1             localhost

At the bottom, just add this line:



Code:


127.0.0.1      contextweb.com

(NO # in front of that line)

And contextweb doesn't bother you any longer. This does not affect ads loaded through other adcontent providers.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Santi360HD said:


> shocking...I mentioned tag.contextweb.com is the hoser a few weeks ago in the HD anticipation forum thats slowing the site down...was semi blown off...glad to see its being finally being addressed..


Now you know that the HD anticipation thread isn't the best place to report site issues.


----------



## Santi360HD

Scott Kocourek said:


> Now you know that the HD anticipation thread isn't the best place to report site issues.


I thought that someone in the know would of at least looked...guess not..:nono2:


----------



## Scott Kocourek

The HD Anticipation thread is lightly moderated, there are many threads that I read every (or close to) post in. That thread is more of a casual conversation thread that usually gets mod attention when someone reports a post. I'm not saying that we don't read it, just not as closely.


----------



## David Bott

So...Is it better now?


----------



## trh

David Bott said:


> So...Is it better now?


Edit: It worked great on this thread -- the first time. Went to another and then back here, still getting the waiting for tag.contextweb.com.


----------



## David Bott

Then it must be something else as I have no ads from contextweb running. Cached maybe?


----------



## Alan Gordon

It's now working fine for me... 

~Alan


----------



## Santi360HD

still hanging


----------



## David Bott

Try a cache clear. 

Not serving any contextweb ads. So, not sure what you are seeing. Any other information you can provide would be great and I can try digging further. (Then again, unless I missed something.)

Thanks


----------



## Chris Blount

Working fine here.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Chris Blount said:


> Working fine here.


Likewise. No problem here either.

I suspect those with an issue need to clear their browser cache.


----------



## Santi360HD

its good now...i notice on page load you have other addresses that zip by likely for your ads...so as long as i cannot jot them down...looks like all is well


----------



## Volman

Not working for Internet Explorer, but OK with Firefox. Cleared cache...didn't help.

Fred


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Chris: There seem to be some IE browser freezes showing up.

I've seen it now too on 3 PCs with IE8 on 2 and IE9 on the other.


----------



## jimmie57

Volman said:


> Not working for Internet Explorer, but OK with Firefox. Cleared cache...didn't help.
> 
> Fred


Same for me. I edited the file per previous post and cleared cookies, history, etc. 2 times.
My machine just locks up using IE.
I am using Firefox to write this.


----------



## davring

Not working on IE9 and it's giving me fits on my iPad running iOS6. Say page not loading in Safari


----------



## MysteryMan

Yesterday I had problems with the site loading on Google and Internet Explorer 9. Issue cleared up by itself and has been working fine today.


----------



## David Bott

Sorry all, I really have no ideas for you as the report that I had was with an issue of one of the ad servers being reached. I removed that ad supplier until they can resolve their issue.

If you are having issues with IE9 but not other browsers, I am sorry but I would be at a loss as it then sounds to be an IE9 incompatibility. IE9 has made issues for a of of sites from what I have seen.

No idea also on ISO6 as this site surely is not a mobile html5 version for mobile browsers. Thus the app.


----------



## davring

IE9 has worked perfectly for months. All other sites are loading fine, dbstalk.com loads and then freezes. On my iPhone and iPad it says dbstalk not loading on the top of the page. The phone will eventually load after several attempts. Blew the dust off my old XP laptop and am experiencing the same issues. I'm at a loss.


----------



## samrs

I use IE9, Win7 U, been hanging out all day and it's worked fine. A few hours ago it started running slow. Now it just locks up on this site, others are fine. Using Safari to type this.


----------



## dccatl

This thread works fine on IE9 but the rest of the site hangs. Hope this clears itself up, I really don't want to install another browser when the OS has one built in.


----------



## David Bott

Pondering to say the least. I have not had any issues at all and I am currently on a 3G card. (Running on MacBook using Chrome.)

If anyone having an issue can tell what it may be trying to access, what site, then maybe I can do more. Like if you are waiting for something to load...what might that site be? 

Other than thinking it is an ad call to some server, we have made no changes to the site other than turning off that one supplier that was mentioned.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## David Bott

dccatl said:


> This thread works fine on IE9 but the rest of the site hangs. Hope this clears itself up, I really don't want to install another browser when the OS has one built in.


Seeing this thread is no different then any other thread...as the site uses the same templates...that really is again weird to say the least.


----------



## davring

Get an info bar on the bottom of the screen (IE9) :" DBSTalk not responding with option of reloading the page


----------



## davring

"davring" said:


> Get an info bar on the bottom of the screen (IE9) :" DBSTalk not responding with option of reloading the page


it does not help


----------



## samrs

I've tried IE9 32/64 both freeze after the forums load and I try to scroll down.

Ran Malwarebytes and defender. No joy

Other sites load fine and work.

I hate Safari.


----------



## David Bott

davring said:


> it does not help


LOL....Glad you said it.  Hey, but at least you tried.


----------



## davring

The app, which I don't use, seems to be OK.

IPhone/iPad


----------



## Davenlr

I just tried on my system, and it indeed does lock up IE9 when you access the forums. I also noted it was using 60% of the CPU cycles, and the memory it was using was increasing steadily. Hope that helps.


----------



## davring

Had'nt noticed the processor activity increase, as soon as you get the page to close the CPU goes to idle


----------



## David Bott

Now I am wondering if you all installed some update or something like flash or java or whatever that might be in common. As we have not made any changes to the site itself, thus it could be something that is making for the high loads or what have you. (We have all seen updates break things, but this site has not been updated.)

Do it happen all the time? 
Forums list? Thread List? Thread?
Do you seen the same ad over and over when it is happening and when it does not happen, is that ad not shown?

This thread was about one ad server that I removed for the time being...but this seems different now. So, well, trying to see where or maybe what. But again, no changes to the site. So...trying to do what I can even though I may not be able to help at all.

Thanks


----------



## David Bott

Ok, I made another change to another ad provider. It might take 30 to 60 minites to kick in...so...well...I will check back in tomorrow and continue to look around. 

Thanks all. Nite.


----------



## Davenlr

The home page comes up. Clicking on forums or Quicklinks causes it to freeze with high CPU cycles and runaway memory use. May be anything you click on, havent checked them all yet. The ad I see is AT&T U-verse. I never use IE9, so have never upgraded it. Using Flash version 11.4.402.265 on Win7 32 bit.


----------



## samrs

IE9 seems to be working again, for now.


----------



## davring

Thanks David, the last change to your system seems to have done the trick, all appears to be well this morning.


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Thanks David, the last change to your system seems to have done the trick, all appears to be well this morning.


+1......Two days after experiencing issues site is working again.


----------



## Volman

I'm good today, as well.

Fred


----------



## jimmie57

I was using Firefox. After reading the last few posts I just tried IE9 and it works fine this morning.


----------



## David Bott

I will keep the change in an see if the trend continues for this morning and afternoon. If so, I will add it back in late afternoon and see if it again starts to happen. 

(Just want to be sure as it will end up costing the site a few hundred dollars if I turn it off.) 

Thanks


----------



## jimmie57

David Bott said:


> I will keep the change in an see if the trend continues for this morning and afternoon. If so, I will add it back in late afternoon and see if it again starts to happen.
> 
> (Just want to be sure as it will end up costing the site a few hundred dollars if I turn it off.)
> 
> Thanks


If it turns out that this one is the culprit, maybe the provider of it can fix it so that it doesn't hang and hog over half of the memory.


----------



## David Bott

My guess is that is could be Java Script or Flash that might be doing it that was updated recently the the ad call is using. It does not seem to be happening to all...Like I can not reproduce it thus all the questions. 

Not that their could not be an issue elsewhere with the other provider...But remember, this would be TWO separate providers I have now disabled based on feedback and testing. As such, I am thinking a recent bad roll out.

It also could be a bad ad that is being served heavily by both providers that is messing up Flash. (Just thoughts.)


----------



## retromzc

Working fine with IE9 this morning. Yesterday main page would load and then freeze the computer. I had to control-alt-delete to get off the page.


----------



## jimmie57

I don't think it is a script.
My reason for that is that when I am running Firefox I have a plug in, or whatever it is called, "No Scripts ". 
I can let them all run and the site runs fine. 
I can block all scripts that are trying to run, several of them, except for the one for the DBS site itself and it still runs.


----------



## patmurphey

I'm having the same problem with IE9 on this and other vBulletin forums (i.e., satelliteguys.us) that have a large number of ads. IE does not let you see and/or navigate a page until everything is loaded. The contextweb.com is the biggest but not the only delay source. I have to use Chrome to browse these sites because it allows viewing and navigation while all those ads are loading.


----------



## Rich

I'm having no problems using Chrome. I feel left out.. :nono2:

Rich


----------



## David Bott

So...Still nto sure then if the problem is still their or not as I have mixed response. So, I may just turn the other providers back on as it does not seem at this point to be the issues and IE9 seems to be more of the issue.

Could also be poor routes to the providers with something happening on the net. (Not us directly, but the route to get the ads.)

Augh!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

For what it's worth...the screen lockup issues I've experienced here using IE9 a few days back appear to no longer happen as of today.


----------



## samrs

If it's costing you mony, then by all means turn em back on. I have other browsers I can use. I think I'll have a few more beers then snap off a letter to the Office of the President. Maybe Microsoft will respond.


----------



## Rich

I'm having a problem loading DBS pages on Chrome as we speak. Having no problems with other sites.

Rich


----------



## David Bott

I see no issues I am sorry to say.


----------



## Rich

David Bott said:


> I see no issues I am sorry to say.


Don't seem to be having that problem right now. Just sent you a PM, ignore it. Let me try a few more times.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Just tried again and it seems to be OK. Don't know what happened. Whoops, trying to send this post and I'm still not able to without trying numerous times.

Rich


----------



## Rich

I'm sending this on Firefox, let's see what happens.

Rich


----------



## Rich

No problem with Firefox.

Rich


----------



## David Bott

I use Chrome and have no issues. Sorry. Not sure how to direct you at this point other than maybe some plugin or something installed in Crome that could be making for the issue.


----------



## Rich

David Bott said:


> I use Chrome and have no issues. Sorry. Not sure how to direct you at this point other than maybe some plugin or something installed in Crome that could be making for the issue.


Couldn't get Firefox or Chrome to load anything this morning and reset my modem and router. Problem solved.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001

No problems here with IE9 or Chrome at this time.


----------



## amh84

I'm using chrome to post this. I haven't noticed any issues here but I've noticed issues posting on a lot of other sites. It appears that the most recent release of chrome has numerous authentication issues.


----------



## Rich

amh84 said:


> I'm using chrome to post this. I haven't noticed any issues here but I've noticed issues posting on a lot of other sites. It appears that the most recent release of chrome has numerous authentication issues.


This time it wasn't anything to do with the site, it was my router and modem that needed resetting. Chrome is working fine at the moment.

Rich


----------

